# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Grer une base de donnes de MP3

## Benjamin Delespierre

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel suffisamment volu pour trier une base de donnes de MP3 en tenant compte de leurs ID3.

Actuellement j'utilise MediaMonkey, il n'est pas mal mais j'aimerai quelque chose d'automatique en mode batch et non en semi-manuel comme avec MM.

Avez-vous quelque chose de pas mal  me conseiller ?

----------


## JakRenegade

J'utilise MediaMonkey, et je trouve que le semi manuel vite quand mme de se retrouver avec du grand n'importe quoi.

  je ne pourrais pas te conseiller mieux pour le moment dans ce qui se fait gratuitement

 ::):

----------

